# Information needed



## b3ta (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm looking at getting a divorce from my wife, we've been together for 7 years and married for 2. We have a child of 6 weeks, yes not nice leaving but unfortunately we're both in agreement that we're at the end of our relationship.

I'm potentially interested in an online divorce package but a) not sure which one is for me and b) how the process works.

I'm slightly sceptical that money is being asked for upfront.

Anyone used an online divorce site or have any informatiion to guide me?

Thanks


----------



## gturnwald (Oct 25, 2009)

Divorce and Separation

Divorce is a difficult situation for the parties involved. Aside from hurt feelings and the destruction of a relationship, the painful issues of asset division and custody battles can also arise.
The terms "divorce" and "separation" are often incorrectly used interchangeably. A separation is when marriage partners sever their relationship with the intent of ending the marriage. Separation does not have much legal effect in and of itself. Conversely, in a divorce, the court actually orders the termination of the marriage, thus permitting individuals to legally remarry.

For a free consultation, call (517) 347-6700
Gene F. Turnwald
Michigan Bankruptcy Attorney


----------



## b3ta (Oct 25, 2009)

Unfortunately of no use to me as I'm in the UK. The US is a little far for me to travel to get a divorce.


----------

